# Taking Wedding Photo Tips



## sarasphotos (Jun 19, 2010)

I am taking wedding pictures next month, indoor at a church.  I will be using a sb600 flash.  I also need tips on how to "stay out of the way" but still get pics of everything going on!!  Any tips appreciated!!!:hug::


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 19, 2010)

From your other thread:


sarasphotos said:


> *I just purchased my first DSLR*, nikon  d3000  with 18-55mm VR lens and 55-200mm VR lens, sb600 flash.  I need tips!
> 
> here is my website address: Saras Photography
> 
> ...


 




sarasphotos said:


> *I am taking wedding pictures next month*, indoor at a church.  I will be using a sb600 flash.  I also need tips on how to "stay out of the way" but still get pics of everything going on!!  Any tips appreciated!!!:hug::



My advice is to get a good attorney on retainer.


----------



## Phranquey (Jun 19, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> From your other thread:
> 
> 
> sarasphotos said:
> ...


 
 


$120 for a wedding.... :raisedbrow: Seriously??   I've shot second a few times for a photographer who's _bare bones_ package is more than ten times that amount.  I wouldn't even answer the phone for 120 bucks.


----------



## reznap (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## GeneralBenson (Jun 19, 2010)

The best advice anyone on here can give you is to politely decline the wedding.  Weddings are a time when having a very solid understanding of shutter speed, aperture, ISO, and flash usage still aren't enough to get you through the day.  It takes so much more that that.  So based on the fact that you don't even have those things down, it is highly unlikely that you will be able to do a good job shooting a wedding.  

Spend time learning photography, get more experience, find a shooter that you can assist or shoot second for, and then reconsider getting into weddings.  And when you do, please actually charge money for them.  You may be thinking "I'm not that good, or very experienced, and I'll only charge $120, and hey $120 is decent money for a few hours of work", but it is hilariously low, and charging those kinds of prices does very very bad things to the industry.  When someone is advanced enough to be ready to start trying out weddings, they should be good enough to be worth at least $750-$1250, and even that is still low.  And they should only charge that amount knowing that it is because they lack experience and do not yet have the ability to deliver high quality images that they should have before moving up to something near the market average.  It shouldn't be their permanent prices mean to undercut the market and steal business just because they are so cheap.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 19, 2010)

I stand by the advice I gave you in my first post.

You are not ready to shoot a wedding.  It's that simple.

If you choose to ignore that and do it anyway, it's quite possible that you will get sued, and you will need a good attorney.

Since you know ahead of time that you're going to need a good attorney (since you are going to ignore the advice everyone is going to give you in this thread), you might as well go ahead and get one on retainer.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 19, 2010)

I stopped by your web site in relation to your other post seeking advice on how to operate your Nikon D5000 and SB 600 flash...now that I see you asking how to (indirectly) use said gear to shoot a wedding, get all the needed shots, and to stay out of the way...oh....man...I can hardly face yet another person who barely knows how to work her camera and yet is planning on shooting somebody's wedding AND who apparently has trouble with her Nikon D5000. Please, learn how to handle and operate the D5000 first, and then give yourself a year of shooting before accepting money and being a primary shooter at any important event that is not repeatable.


----------



## ghpham (Jun 20, 2010)

$120 will barely cover an hour of attorney's fee.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 20, 2010)

reznap said:


>



+1


----------



## dak1b (Jun 20, 2010)

looked at ur site. from what I see you need a lot more experience if you want to eventually take wedding photography. It takes years to develop a good eye. Continue to shoot and you'll get better day by day! Practice, practice, practice!...


----------



## eccs19 (Jun 20, 2010)

I've been using my gear for a few years, and did film prior to that.  I get compliments from friends, etc. on some of my shots.  I've had good friends ask me about doing their weddings, and there is NO WAY in hell I would do one, not even for a friends.  I wouldn't take the risk of screwing that up, not even for a favor for someone.  That's why the pro's are paid good money for it.  It's their job, and they know what they are doing when it comes to weddings.  If you take on that job, you are just looking for trouble, especially after reading your other posts and knowing how new you and your camera are.


----------



## sarasphotos (Jun 20, 2010)

I know I will take wedding photos fine.  You have to start somewhere right? Plus this is not a huge expensive wedding, it is a little country wedding in a small church with a few people.  Not going to be huge.  I have done engagement photos for the couple as well as bridal photos.  They also know that I am new to this and by no means am a "professional". They have been super pleased with the work i've done so far.  I was just looking for tips, not negativity.  I take all the adivice you guys have given me but didn't all of you start somewhere?  I know a lot about my camera but I was just looking to learn tips from pro's.  I don't charge a lot right now because I am new to this.  I will eventually up my prices but in the area I live in $500 is a lot for a wedding.  Thanks for all the replies....


----------



## Arch (Jun 20, 2010)

The best way to 'start somewhere' is to ask a Pro if you can shadow them for a while. Tell them you are a hard worker and will have no problem fetching bags, changing lenses, doing whatever he/she asks. In return you could then take some photos of your own.
This way, the bride and groom are not totally relying on YOU to produce the results, all you have to do is practice and learn. The Pro may also then use a few of your shots which would be another bonus for them.

My advice would be to do this OR wait at least untill you have done a few family/friends weddings, as a back up photog... again not the main.

You really cannot judge how it is going to go just by saying 'they liked a few of my old photos'. Shooting a wedding 'live' is MUCH harder than it sounds and on the day, without experiance, you may end up with nothing of real interest on your camera card. This may not bother you too much as you can put it down to practice, but what about the bride and groom?... and the most important day of thier lives.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 20, 2010)

Are you sure you will be allowed to use flash in the church most over here will not let you use it


----------



## sarasphotos (Jun 20, 2010)

yup I am sure!   How come they won't let you use flash over there??  Just wondering..


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 20, 2010)

I am new like you and there is no way I would charge anybody for a wedding photo. I will charge them $0 with something in writting that you are not responsible for anything if you are not producing the images they are expecting. I also want something in writting that says that they are OK with you putting their photographs in your portfolio.  Also, you will need 2 cameras just in case one stops working. It is not an engagement photos where you can cancel or postpone on a different date!


----------



## sarasphotos (Jun 20, 2010)

*arch-* they loved the engagement photos that I did for them and the bridal photos.  Me and the bride have talked about exactly what she is wanting and I am prepared with a checklist from her of things that SHE wants so I won't miss them. She also knows that I am a new photographer.  I feel very prepared.  I guess my post made me sound less prepared.  Basically I just wanted some advice on how to stay out of the way while getting good shots.  And any advice on aperture/iso/shutter speed.  I know the basics but just wanted tips.  

I am adding a few of the engagement photos on here for you to see:


----------



## Aayria (Jun 20, 2010)

I think part of the reason  you're receiving this amount of general skepticism from everybody, is that the "aperture, shutter speed, ISO stuff" ARE the basics.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 20, 2010)

OK, there are a lot of things that are wrong on this photo (and the other two).  
1.  You shouldnt have cut out his hand and her foot or choose a different picture!
2.  You need flash on this situation.  The background is too exposed.  The sun is too harsh
3. On the background it looks like there is a shady area!  Not sure why you didnt take pictures there?

I dont mean to be cocky because I am new my self but I can honestly say I can take a better picture than this with my point and shoot camera.


----------



## reznap (Jun 20, 2010)

Aayria said:


> I think part of the reason  you're receiving this amount of general skepticism from everybody, is that the "aperture, shutter speed, ISO stuff" ARE the basics.



Exactly.



			
				EXIF Data said:
			
		

> # Camera Model = Canon PowerShot SX20 IS
> Exposure Mode = auto exposure (0)



I wish you luck, but I think you should slow down with the business stuff, take a hobbyist approach and hone your skills a bit.

I doubt you're going to listen though, so good luck with the weddings.. 
:gah:


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 20, 2010)

I hope the wedding photos come out straighter.


----------



## SethAlbritton (Jun 20, 2010)

f your in a church your going to be in low light. Shoot with a aperture around 2.8 or as low as you can go " doing this it wil be hard to hit your focus so make sure you focus on what you want. It has a small depth of field with 2.8. Bump your iso up to 800 or how ever high you want. but practice this and see how much grain you have with each level of iso. Try to keep your shutter speed above 1/60 anything lower and your probably going to see blur.


----------



## dak1b (Jun 20, 2010)

good luck.


----------



## ababysean (Jun 20, 2010)

taking someones engagement picture or bridal photo is WAY different then a wedding because there are no do-overs, you screw up, it is it!  It is Final.  If you messed up an engagement or bridal photo, opps, we will have have to meet again tomorrow so we can reshoot them.

That is the difference.


----------



## ababysean (Jun 20, 2010)

I say go ahead and do the wedding, but as a 2nd shooter and do NOT charge.

If the want prints, then charge for the prints, but let them hire a pro if they want pro pictures.

Now some people don't want pro pictures, my mom for example, her 3rd wedding is in a few weeks and she is not getting a photographer she is having a few point and shoot disposable camera on the tables (outside beach wedding) and relying on others to get pictures, but she doesnt want pro pictures...

In that case, I would shoot a wedding, and I am  but I'm not charging.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, good luck with the wedding. Please make sure that the rear lens element of each lens is clean and smudge free before shooting. The front elements ought to be clean as well, but it is the smaller, rear elements, the one inside the camera, that has a positively huge impact on the photos; a smudge on the rear element can seriously disrupt the light rays coming out of the lens on their way to the sensor.

As far as an ISO tip: outdoors in bright light, keep the ISO lowish, like say 200 or 250. There is no need to use higher ISO settings if there are sunny backgrounds. Indoors, your ISO levels will need to be higher, especially with the amateur-level lenses you have--those lenses do not gather a whole lot of light like the pro-grade lenses, so you'll quite often need to compensate by elevating the ISO to 640,800,or 1000 indoors in average light, OR to 1,600 or 2,000 or 2,500 or even 3,200 in dim,dark,crummy indoor lighting, without flash.

Indoors, if you DO use flash, you can usually shoot flash at ISO levels of 320,400,500,640 or so, and get decent results. The SB 600 is not super-powerful, but it's a moderately powerful flash, so using it at ISO 400,500,or 640 will give you faster flash recycle times than if you were using it at lower ISO values like 200. Also, using the flash with the ISO set to slightly higher ISO levels like 400,500,640, or even 800 ISO makes the need for flash less-critical, and allows you to shoot more flash shots per charge of batteries AND means that the flash output is actually smaller than with lower ISO levels, so there's less need to blind people with high-power flash blasts when the camera is set to say, ISO 640 with flash indoors.

Shutter speed tips: Outdoors in bright sun, the "correct" exposure is the ISO of the camera or film, with the lens set at f/16, and the shutter set to a speed that is equal to the film speed or ISO in use. With a Nikon that has  a base-level ISO of 200, that means the camera is set to ISO 200, the lens to f/16, and the shutter is at 1/200 second. That means with a D3000, your bright sunlight flash shots are all going to be tending toward almost over-exposed unless they are shot at f/16, at 1/200 second, at ISO 200. That small f/stop of f/16 will ensure that almost everything from near to far is in-focus, and dust on your sensor will look like little black fleas.

Your engagement shots in bright light are over-exposed, and desperately need some fill-in lighting. Many point and shoot digitals with higher flash synch speeds can and will shoot better-looking photos in dappled backlight than a D3000. Seriously. My buddy Steve's old little Fuji 3800 P&S does a remarkably good job with fill-flash in dappled sunlight and backlighting. Better than your samples, largely due to mechanical/technical limitations the D3000 has and which the inter-lens shuttered Fuji 3800 does not suffer from.


----------



## hsda2300 (Jun 20, 2010)

Very often the ministers and priests won't allow using flash because it distract there work. Flash often blinds them as they facing the audience and the photographer. Also it very obtrusive to use flash during solemn ceremony. Using flash is one of the way not "stay out of the way". That's why pro's using expensive gear (full frame sensor, fast lenses) that enable them to handle low light conditions without using flash. 
If you using entry level DSLR and a slow kit lens, your images end up being blurry due to the low shutter speed and/or very noisy due to high ISO.


----------



## ababysean (Jun 20, 2010)

so if I have a D3000 should I not shoot outdoors?

lol total hijack I know, but just wondering.


----------



## sarasphotos (Jun 20, 2010)

the engagement photos were not taken with my d3000.  They were taken with a canon powershot SX20 IS.  I just upgraded about 2 months ago to the DSLR.  

*DERREL* and *SETHALBRITTON*  thank you so much for the advice!  It is exactly the information I was looking for!


----------



## kass617 (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't understand why everyone is getting so bent out of shape....if someone hire's a photographer for $120 for a wedding (My wedding photographer cost me just over $4K and he was GREAT!).... they're going to get exactly what they pay for...


----------



## ababysean (Jun 20, 2010)

wow my entire wedding didn't cost 4K! lol


----------



## stev (Jun 20, 2010)

Some better lenses will help.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 20, 2010)

kass617 said:


> I don't understand why everyone is getting so bent out of shape....if someone hire's a photographer for $120 for a wedding (My wedding photographer cost me just over $4K and he was GREAT!).... they're going to get exactly what they pay for...


It's one thing to do a wedding for free, or for insanely low prices - it is quite a different thing to do a wedding when you don't even know how your camera works.

From what the OP said in this and other threads, it didn't really sound like she had any idea what she was doing.  That's why I said what I did.

If you are having "trouble understanding ISO/Aperture/Shutter Speed" (direct quote...), you should not be shooting a wedding.  Period.

That is of course just my personal opinion.  I do believe it is an opinion shared by many others though...

In the end, everyone here can do whatever they want.  I'm just trying to bring a little reality into the equation instead of just blowing smoke up her ass.


edit
----
What I would do in your situation is tell them that you will attend the wedding, and bring your camera.  Take a few pictures throughout the day...  If there are some keepers - Awesome!  If not - Oh well, who cares.  Nobody is out anything, and you got some practice.

If having wedding photos is important to them, tell them that you are not ready to do it, and recommend that they hire a pro.


----------



## ababysean (Jun 20, 2010)

Can you go to the church before hand and during the approx time of the wedding so you can get a feel for natural lighting that will be there that day?
maybe take some test shots and get your settings worked out?


----------



## sarasphotos (Jun 20, 2010)

yup I am going a week before the wedding and looking at what i'm working with.  

I don't know how many more times I need to say this but I know how to use my camera!  I know the basics.  I was just looking for tips.   

thanks to all who have given me great help, I know I am going to do a great job and the wedding is a month away and I am practicing all day every day! I am off work for the summer and have a 4 year old who loves to let me practice with her!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 20, 2010)

sarasphotos said:


> I don't know how many more times I need to say this but I know how to use my camera!  I know the basics.


OK, that's good.  You _did_ start another thread saying how you just bought your camera and needed help understanding the basics though...

You can see why I would have thought you weren't ready, right?

Good Luck!

:er:





:taped sh:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 20, 2010)

You need to start taking weird object picture like O|||||O.  You wont get in trouble if the picture sucks


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 20, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> You need to start taking weird object picture like O|||||O.  You wont get in trouble if the picture sucks


:lmao:

You can't go wrong with abstract.  If it sucks, other people just don't get it.


----------



## AlexL (Jun 20, 2010)

this reminds me of Judge Joe Brown --> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js7RzcdDcMs[/ame]

Just remember what is a fast lens (or GET a fast lens). Get to know how to bounce light and have a diffuser. And many RELIABLE memory cards.


----------



## AlexL (Jun 20, 2010)

Just want to know I'm not implying anything and just poking at fun


----------



## KmH (Jun 20, 2010)

sarasphotos said:


> I know I will take wedding photos fine. You have to start somewhere right? Plus this is not a huge expensive wedding, it is a little country wedding in a small church with a few people. Not going to be huge. I have done engagement photos for the couple as well as bridal photos. They also know that I am new to this and by no means am a "professional". They have been super pleased with the work i've done so far. I was just looking for tips, not negativity. I take all the adivice you guys have given me but didn't all of you start somewhere? I know a lot about my camera but I was just looking to learn tips from pro's. I don't charge a lot right now because I am new to this. I will eventually up my prices but in the area I live in $500 is a lot for a wedding. Thanks for all the replies....


If you can get people to pay you to take photos, I say go for it.

However, you need to be aware that by accepting money to shoot you will be a business and legally liable. Depending where you live you may be in legal violation by accepting money for a service without registering your business or getting a business license. The financial penalties and fines can be pretty severe for failing to do so. Some new photographers manage to fly under the radar, but some also get caught.

So, you need a contract, and other legal paperwork unless you don't mind winding up in court without a leg to stand on. You need business liability insurance and business indemnity insurance. If your state has such, you need to collect sales taxes and forward them to the state. Usually the state penalties and fines for failing to collect the taxes for the state are even more harsh than local fines and penalties for not having a legal business.

Lastly, you need to know that more cities and states are instituting reward programs for legal businesses letting them know of illegal businesses.

Good luck with your new venture. :thumbup:


----------



## manaheim (Jun 20, 2010)

Sarah... what you're getting here from folks is not negativity... it's experience and/or knowledge.  Possibly some "jump on the bandwagon" behaviors, but still valid.  You asked for advice and tips... and the advice and tips you are getting is "stay the hell away from weddings until you REALLY know what you are doing".

Don't assume it's negativity just because you don't like what you hear.

I've been shooting constantly for 7 years have many thousands of dollars worth of equipment, I dare say I understand my camera and photography in general very well, and I even shoot professionally... and there is no way in _hell _I would shoot a wedding as a primary... and I would seriously hesitate to shoot one as a formal secondary.

That should say something to you.

If not... well... good luck, I guess. *shrug*


----------



## stev (Jun 20, 2010)

The cheap photographer in the youtube video uses A cheap entry level camera & two cheap kit lenses. 

Your gonna use:
Nikon D3000 = A cheap entry level camera
18-55mm VR lens & 55-200mm VR lens = Cheap kit lenses

Goodluck anyway.


----------



## sarasphotos (Jun 20, 2010)

I said in a earlier post thank you for all the replies and I am listening to all of them.  I do appreciate it a lot although some of them sound very negative.  

I will definatley make a contract.  I also need to state the fact that when this couple choose me they KNEW that I was not professional.  They looked at professinals but liked my simple work.  I have been learning everything about my camera and taking and deleting photos like crazy.  The sb600 flash is AWESOME!  I know it is entry level as is all of my equipment but it is good equipment also. I am not trying to make millions.  This is my hobby and I get paid for it.  Not a lot but enough to be worth my time.  

Like I said in a earlier post, I know my post made me sound like I had no clue, but I didn't mean it that way.  There is no emotion in reading words on a screen so it was just taken the wrong way.  

I am confident I will do a good job and that is all that matters.  I have to start somewhere.  My stuff may not be technically correct and perfect but its MY work and MY style.  I am learning and will be learning about photography for the rest of my life as times change, as so will all of you. 

I hope none of you took my replies as being mad or upset, because i'm not.  Just trying to learn and get advice from good photographers.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 20, 2010)

OK, my last post in this thread was meant to be my last ... but I just have to say one more thing, then I'm done.



sarasphotos said:


> This is my hobby and I get paid for it.


You don't get paid for hobbies.  You do hobbies for fun.

If you're getting paid for it, it is no longer a hobby - it has become a job.

edit
Hobbies _cost_ money, not make money.


----------



## AlexL (Jun 20, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> OK, my last post in this thread was meant to be my last ... but I just have to say one more thing, then I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always hope my hobbies will pay me back sometimes in the future, but it looks like it will be pretty much impossible


----------



## AlexL (Jun 20, 2010)

I looked at some of the engagement photos and it can use some shallower depth of fields to make the photos look less like landscaping.


----------



## jaelsteve01 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes photography is a very creative work. It becomes important when it come to a wedding photography. Wedding Photographer Puerto Rico uses qualified wedding photographer to shoot in my wedding day. 
Always Awesome use of lighting and creative framing.
You able to make the location so whimsical and dreamy!
Photographers always captured each and every nice moments pics. with patience in wedding.
You can also visit the website of this award winning photographer. Gulnara Studio. Hope you can get a surprise and also get some tips for wedding photography. Good Luck!!


----------



## Kofman13 (Jun 21, 2010)

jaelsteve01 said:


> Yes photography is a very creative work. It becomes important when it come to a wedding photography. Wedding Photographer Puerto Rico uses qualified wedding photographer to shoot in my wedding day.
> Always Awesome use of lighting and creative framing.
> You able to make the location so whimsical and dreamy!
> Photographers always captured each and every nice moments pics. with patience in wedding.
> You can also visit the website of this award winning photographer. Gulnara Studio. Hope you can get a surprise and also get some tips for wedding photography. Good Luck!!



Uhh you advertising? xD


----------



## vtf (Jun 21, 2010)

A few businesses around here now take donations, or "pay what you think its worth" and they are finding out the patrons actually pay more than a set price. Being that you're somewhat new this might be an approach with the wedding shots, i wouldnt do this once you got established. Just an idea that seems to be catching on.


----------



## Kofman13 (Jun 21, 2010)

Photography is my hobby. And I make money off it once in a while and it's kind of symbolic. Nothing to live off of. I'm still learning alot an I would never take on jobs like weddings, engagements, etc. Or a studio shoot where I have yet to start even learning about advanced lighting. It's the same as in my field which is music. I would never go to a gig not solidly knowing my piano part. You dissappoint the audence, the client, and make urself look bad.
I'm well beyond learning how to use basic functions of the camera but I'm nowhere near a real professional, first I would never accept to do a wedding, if I did it would be as a free secondary. Or if god forbid I was primary I would not accept money. 
Maybe just dinner


----------



## Forest Power Ranger (Jun 21, 2010)

sarasphotos said:


> yup I am sure!  How come they won't let you use flash over there?? Just wondering..


 
It's a respect thing.


----------

